# New puppy's first week



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

We are getting our new puppy in a few days and I was wondering what some of your first weeks were like with your new puppy? How often to feed, water, train, housetrain, and play etc...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Feed- I have always fed Koda 2-3 times daily, just splitting her daily portion into half or thirds. 
Water- I always made sure there was always water available to her.
Train- Personally, I trained whenever she was energetic, but after a little bit of play. Usually a few times daily but in small time periods and changing up my focus so she didn't get bored.
Housetrain- In my experience, this is easier if you crate train. When you first get your puppy out of the crate, take it outside. A few minutes after feeding let the puppy out again. Same with any time you see him/her drink. Let the puppy go potty before bed as well. Any time puppy starts sniffing around a lot, take him/her outside to potty.  
Play- This varies from puppy to puppy


----------



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

I read to restrict water to a few hrs before you go to bed so the don't potty at night. Of course I'll take her out during sleep if she needs to but no water in crate...?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

No water in the crate. I let Koda have water until I took her out just before bed. But I'm not an expert, this is just what I did


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is what a typical schedule is like for a 8 week old puppy....this is based on someone staying home with puppy and crate training.

7am...outside
7:15....eat
7:35...outside
7:45..play time
8:15...outside
8:30...nap in crate
10:00...back outside
10:15...play time
10:45...outside
11:00...eat
11:30....outside
12:00...nap in crate
2:00...outside
2:15....play time
3:00....outside
3:30...nap in crate
5:00...outside
5:30...eat
5:45...outside
6:00...play time
6:30...crate.....possibly end of water for day depending on puppy
8:30...outside
8:45...play time
9:00...outside
9:30...bed time

1:00am...outside
4:00am...outside

7:00am....REPEAT....

If you are lucky you won't lose much sleep.As you can see you will spend a lot of time outside for potty training, use a leash so the puppy knows its time to potty not play...treat and praise when it goes potty. If your lucky it will sleep all night and not cry when put in the crate. As the puppy gets older these times will increase. If your not using a crate or plan on the puppy be alone all day... I can't help you...Good Luck


----------



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks so much. we both work so i might have to revise this but this is great, thanks guys


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Good luck and have fun! The key to potty training is getting the puppy out often after playing, eating and napping to avoid accidents in the house. If you catch the puppy going pee in the house, startle him or her with a loud "no!", pick him/her up, take outside and lots of praise when he/she goes. Also, if you don't catch the pup peeing in the house and find it after the fact, don't discipline the pup for it - it won't understand why you're angry and will likely just be afraid of you for it.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

We give our new puppy free access to water, including in his crate. He is doing great on his housetraining. We just got him Sunday, and he already seems to understand the concept of only going outside. He also whines when he needs to go out. Very lucky so far with him, because I am not the best at housetraining.

He eats 3 times a day at 7am, 1pm, and 8:30pm. He works on training for very brief moments. We are working on recall, sit and down. We play outside with him a ton, and he really enjoys his baby pool.

Problem areas - he does bite, and fairly hard. I know that is common for GS puppies. I put toys in his mouth. Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't. We put a Kong in the freezer today stuffed with some canned food, and he does like chewing his bully stick. 

Crate training - I don't think we are putting him in the crate near enough. He is in all night, but not at all during the day. It isn't affecting housetraining, but he will have to be in the crate for 4 hours a day starting in September or October so we need to get him used to it.

Also, our other dog does not care for him, which isn't a huge surprise. My lab is old and sickly and we just gate off the house so the dogs are kept in different areas. It will be pretty easy to keep them apart.


----------



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

we met with the breeder last week and got to meet the litter and parents before we pick her up this sunday. they all bite but not too hard. we have puppy kongs and tug toys to use if she starts biting. we both work long hours, 12 hr shifts. i work nights and he rotates so we are able to work it out to where when i am at work, he will be home. if we both happen to be at work all night the same night, his mother is willing to watch her. we are planning to housetrain the day we come home and try to teach her her name, Ava. the following day we will start with sit and leave it. we have enrolled her in puppy classes for beginner, intermediate, and advanced. most of the time we will both be able to attend. I am really excited about getting her this week. we have a crate that she will be in at night next to the bed. I have made a schedule to help me get her on a routine schedule. we figured we are going to keep her on a day routine. i work nights but i will get up during the day to let her out, feed her and play. we also have a puppy pen area with a water bowl, bed, toys, and puppy toilet. we also have two male cats that just turned a year. they both are very playful and hopefully she will have some great playmates.


----------

